# Chernobyl & Pripyat - 58 Hours living with the zone



## Sectionate (Apr 12, 2012)

Following on from a thread by UrbanX, only 9 months late on this one!

I am not sure where to start with this one to be honest. I visited last year with my brother and 14 other friends, acquaintances and alcoholics. Our trip had been organised by someone who had been there regularly for about 5 years, so we were able to organise a longer amount of time within the zone, we even went as far as staying at the workers barracks, eating with the workers and being subjected to the same curfew as the whole zone. Which meant that we experienced a small slice of what it was like living in communism.

Our journey started with a short hop in a plane to Kiev, and having got our tickets cheap, we did not arrive at the usual airport. Rather, we arrived at Zhuliany, only to find that it had only reopened to public traffic in the recent months. This meant the arrival lounge was a marque on the side of the runway. The baggage handling was to guys named Boris and Antonov, who happily threw the bags from the airplane and through the side of the marque. Anyway, due to the massive insufficiencies, one border guard and 4 plane loads of passengers, we very nearly did not make it to the exclusion zone before it was closed.

A mad dash across the Ukrainian outback ensued, with us listening to Armin van Bureen loudly and having the driver pay more attention to showing us his weapon collection than the road!

Anyway, we had arrived. Short of dinner, water and anything to do, we hit the hay for the night. 




Check Point One by Sectionate, on Flickr

Our morning started early, we were up for breakfast within the canteen at 7:30am to eat with the locals. After this, we drove all of 100m down the road to one of the 4 shops within Chernobyl Village. This shop was an experience, the owner spoke no English and we spoke no Ukrainian. And our guide did not offer any help. We also experience a slightly backward way in thinking, the shop owner would add up the totals on an abacus and the present the total using a modern calculator :!: 

It was here I discovered Kvass.




Chernobyl004 by Sectionate, on Flickr




Chernobyl006 by Sectionate, on Flickr

Our first day took us to a large number of sites that were far from the beaten tourist trails run out of Kiev.

We saw the fire fighters memorial, 5&6 Cooling Towers, Reactor 4, Pripyat, Fire House, Police Station, Leisure Centre, Middle School, Laboratory, Greenhouses, Chernobyl Village.




The Most important memorial in the World by Sectionate, on Flickr

The cooling towers for Reactors 5 & 6. This place had a high background radiations, so we spent little time here. It was worth it for the acoustics and the dive bombing birds of prey...




Cooling by Sectionate, on Flickr

We then hopped back into the minibus and headed round to the old railway bridge to feed the giant catfish. This was the only time I saw any active security away from the checkpoints - out of no where, a man with dog and gun appeared out of the bushes and strolled off into another set of bushes. Bugger knows who he was...




Chernobyl019 by Sectionate, on Flickr




Chernobyl023 by Sectionate, on Flickr

After this, we went round to the main reactor memorial and entrance to piss about with group photos etc etc. We did pass the French built reprocessing plant, and from what I understand, they tooled it wrong and it is a $500 million white elephant.




Only 50 times higher than background by Sectionate, on Flickr

After this, it was into Pripyat itself.




Pripyat 1970 by Sectionate, on Flickr

Here we saw the fire station, police station, swimming pool, one of the many middle schools and the streets of Pripyat. We also saw the filming of Young and Radioactive - from the title you can probably guess that this was on the bluer side of the spectrum!

Fire Station:




Maintenance Bay by Sectionate, on Flickr

Police Station, complete with Soviet Symbols:




The Red Star by Sectionate, on Flickr




Chernobyl068 by Sectionate, on Flickr




Scrap Value by Sectionate, on Flickr

The swimming pool / leisure centre. This was still in use in 1996 when the power station was still switched on!




Pripyat Leisure Centre by Sectionate, on Flickr




Chernobyl085 by Sectionate, on Flickr




Swimming Pool by Sectionate, on Flickr




Pripyat Leisure Centre by Sectionate, on Flickr

The Middle Schoool #5




Pripyat Middle School number 5 by Sectionate, on Flickr




Something Blue by Sectionate, on Flickr




Type Face by Sectionate, on Flickr

Kindergarten / Soil Sample Labs - this kindergarten was converted to a laboratory which tested the soil samples collected from all of the zone. This allowed for the relief map to be created showing the most devastated areas.




Kindergarten/Laboratory by Sectionate, on Flickr




Kindergarten/Laboratory by Sectionate, on Flickr




Greenhouse by Sectionate, on Flickr

Our final stop for the say was the radioactive sandbucket. Which measured an impressive 2500 times background radiation!




Sand Buket by Sectionate, on Flickr

After a bust first day, we jumped back in the van to experience more Eastern Europe delicacies, beer and slightly wild cats




Cat by Sectionate, on Flickr

Our second day within the zone was just as packed as the first. After a night sleeping on a lumpy mattress and drinking the local beer at 80p a litre, we dragged ourselves from the 'Hotel' and headed out for more breakfast. This was the first time in my life I have had lasagne (or a derivative of it) or breakfast. I enjoyed the food though, even if some people have mocked it when they have come back.




Memorial to Lost Villages by Sectionate, on Flickr

Our first day included the Chernobyl Village Church, Chernobyl Stadium, 16 Storey block of flats, Kindergarten, the culture palace, funfair, the riverside cafe and the the railway station.

The church of St Ilya, which has existed in Chernobyl for many many years.




Church of St Ilya by Sectionate, on Flickr

Chernobyl Village Statium. Filled with Military Vehicles, but my photos came out crap!




Chernobyl Village Stadium by Sectionate, on Flickr

Our first stop of the day was the 16 storey block of flats, in the true spirit of most explorers around, we made our way straight to the top without stopping! We did poke about the flats, but they we stripped bare with little left. We also got in trouble for going on the roof/playing frisbee with plates off the side of the buidling/kicking items down the lift shaft...




Soviet High Rise by Sectionate, on Flickr




Pripyat by Sectionate, on Flickr




Distant by Sectionate, on Flickr




Muriel by Sectionate, on Flickr

After this, we hopped in the mini bus, drove the length of a very short road and took a wnder around the kindergarten. Out of all the places, this was the one where the entire group went quiet and solemn. We had realised that everyone who would have been there, were roughly our age now...




Chernobyl061 by Sectionate, on Flickr




Chernobyl058 by Sectionate, on Flickr




Lost Property by Sectionate, on Flickr




Forgotten Toys by Sectionate, on Flickr




Soviet Newspaper Izvestia by Sectionate, on Flickr

After this, we solemnly headed off round to the Funfair and the Palace of Culture. Our guide even said that he doesn't like to visit the Kindergartens! Here, we resumed our relentless onslaught on everything and it was here that our group control broke down. We ran amock and ignored everything!




May Day Fairground Ferris Wheel by Sectionate, on Flickr




May Day Fairground Dodgems by Sectionate, on Flickr




Bump by Sectionate, on Flickr




Soviet Union Coat of Arms by Sectionate, on Flickr




Culture Palace Electrik by Sectionate, on Flickr




Cultural Palace Sports Hall by Sectionate, on Flickr




Chernobyl086 by Sectionate, on Flickr




Chernobyl092 by Sectionate, on Flickr

Out final stop within the city of Pripyat was the riverside cafe. Where an unexpected stained glass window survived intact!




Cafe Pripyat by Sectionate, on Flickr




Cafe Pripyat by Sectionate, on Flickr




Cafe Pripyat by Sectionate, on Flickr




Cafe Pripyat by Sectionate, on Flickr

As we were leaving the zone, we made the very quick decision to head towards the old station and look at the abandoned trains. Which lets face it, everyone wants to do. And these things were HUGE! The depressing thing was though, as we left one of the workers came out and announced that for $100 we could take a train out on the rails. This stirred the group, we could actually drive around the rest of the zone at speed and access some inaccessible places. Our guide had seen the glee in our eyes and very quickly herded us into the minibus  




The state of British Rail these days! by Sectionate, on Flickr




The Red Star by Sectionate, on Flickr

Sadly it was time to head back to the 'Hotel' and leave the zone in the morning. We had however spent an unforgettable 58hours within the worlds most contaminated land, and without our guide this would have not been possible.




Memories by Sectionate, on Flickr

You seen see and read more HERE


----------



## night crawler (Apr 12, 2012)

Again I am speechless. Thanks.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol, and people call me slow! Epic pics, your prob the reason I had to go back with a wangle this year! Was great to meet you in the zone!


----------



## paulpdh007 (Apr 12, 2012)

simply amazing. so ghostly !


----------



## Lost_In_Normandy (Apr 12, 2012)

This is a marvellous report. Your photo skills alone are worthy of a third look. It is eye candy and a stunning place to have the privilege of visiting. Your report has done it justice!

Top work!


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 12, 2012)

Fantastic report! Would really love to experience this place myself. Great photos


----------



## Sectionate (Apr 12, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Again I am speechless. Thanks.



You're welcome!



UrbanX said:


> Lol, and people call me slow! Epic pics, your prob the reason I had to go back with a wangle this year! Was great to meet you in the zone!



Haha, this is the first time I have done more than just whack pictures up! And I cannot apologise for the lens, it is awesome! good to meet you there too, I am going to try and make the next adventure 



paulpdh007 said:


> simply amazing. so ghostly !



Cheers!



Lost_In_Normandy said:


> This is a marvellous report. Your photo skills alone are worthy of a third look. It is eye candy and a stunning place to have the privilege of visiting. Your report has done it justice!
> 
> Top work!



Thanks. For want of a better pun, I was in the zone when it came to my photography over those two days. 



kellisurbex said:


> Fantastic report! Would really love to experience this place myself. Great photos



Do it before it is too late, I suspect it is going to continue to get harder and harder!


----------



## Lost_In_Normandy (Apr 12, 2012)

I've just been enjoying your website...a good way to spend my last hour in work! Some great tips in the tutorials and your photos speak volumes. The house flies ones are crazily good!!
That's what i love about this website and the people here....learn so much and never feel below par with your own efforts.

Thats my humble 5 seconds over with! 

Thankyou!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Spectacular place. Thanks for posting.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 12, 2012)

Those catfish looked fearsome,great report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sectionate (Apr 12, 2012)

Lost_In_Normandy said:


> I've just been enjoying your website...a good way to spend my last hour in work! Some great tips in the tutorials and your photos speak volumes. The house flies ones are crazily good!!
> That's what i love about this website and the people here....learn so much and never feel below par with your own efforts.
> 
> Thats my humble 5 seconds over with!
> ...



Cheers, glad you enjoyed the website. We have a few more things (like always) to add in the coming weeks and there will probably be a slight rearrange of the site soon too!



omj624p said:


> Spectacular place. Thanks for posting.



You are welcome.



flyboys90 said:


> Those catfish looked fearsome,great report thanks for sharing.



Thansk!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 12, 2012)

Bloody fantastic! I am hoping to get out there soon and experience the place first hand! (I blame UrbanX for my need to see this place mind!)

It's shots like the "Forgotten Toys" and "Lost Property" that make you remember that this place was once filled with tens of thousands of people, families...pets...Happy People!

Thank you for posting these


----------



## King Al (Apr 14, 2012)

Really enjoyed reading through this! Superb report Sectionate


----------



## Sectionate (Apr 14, 2012)

Cheers guys!


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 14, 2012)

MW2 anybody! This has been one place ive been wanting to vist for a long time. i love the gas mask picture. epic.


----------



## Stussy (Apr 15, 2012)

Excellent report, totally amazed with all the Chernobyl reports!


----------



## chubs (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, really enjoyed seeing this!!


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 16, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Lol, and people call me slow! Epic pics, your prob the reason I had to go back with a wangle this year! Was great to meet you in the zone!



Nah this report is lightning compared to your Urbs  nice work Sectionate


----------



## sparky. (Apr 16, 2012)

amazing i dont know what els to say


----------



## Sectionate (Apr 20, 2012)

Cheers everyone!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 20, 2012)

Seriously brilliant shots there!  Man I need to get here...


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 20, 2012)

oh gosh ..those tiny shoes... what an incredible and moving place...fantastically captured.


----------



## Zoomj (Apr 24, 2012)

Absolutely amazing photography it really captures the atmosphere great report! 

Thank you!


----------



## chizyramone (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow!! Thank you for an excellent and thought provoking report


----------



## KingRat (Apr 27, 2012)

Is this report available in book stores yet ?
xx


----------



## Sectionate (Apr 27, 2012)

KingRat said:


> Is this report available in book stores yet ?
> xx



Funny you say that 

Cheeky git


----------



## KingRat (Apr 27, 2012)

Sectionate said:


> Funny you say that
> 
> Cheeky git





Bring it on Sunday?


----------



## Sectionate (Apr 28, 2012)

Will do, you can play spot the spelling/ grammatical errors game lol


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 29, 2012)

Amazing report!! Great shots!


----------

